
Empire collapse graphs - ph0rque
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_-b-kpMH_7eM/TQ1Bp2AmHZI/AAAAAAAABVI/pKKNpsyPY0U/s1600/empires-collapse4.jpg
======
jeffreymcmanus
Size of territory is a stupid measurement of a modern empire. It only makes
sense if you're playing Risk.

